# CJC-1295/Ipamorelin (5mg/9mg)



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2021)

I was prescribed CJC-1295/Ipamorelin (5mg/9mg) today and told to pull 3 iU Monday through Friday at bed time.  I was also told to avoid anything with sugar for at least 2 hours prior to taking the CJC/Ipamorelin dose.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has taken this combo and found it helpful?


----------



## jc240 (May 22, 2021)

I'm did that exact combo but 2 iu's a day.    I posted a 3 month report on my thoughts in this section.  It's about the 11th post down at the moment.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2021)

Yeah, I'm thinking I will like test/deca better than peptides.  Several years ago, I used MK-677 based on its "healing" properties and only noticed better sleep and elevated blood sugar in the 90 days that I used it.


----------

